# The Lyric Game



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't think i have seen this game on here so here it is. The first person says a line from a song and the next person tries to guess it right. Who ever gets it right posts the next lyric.

"There's an old man sitting next to me, making love to his tonic and gin"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There's actually a game already here called "Finish the Rest of the Lyrics" (http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=798), but we can start a new one

The answer is Billy Joel's "Piano Man"


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Ooops sorry, and you got it right. Your turn Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"I said oh no, William and Mary won't do"


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

My old school?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Correctamundo - Steely Dan, and it's one of my favorites especially since Wm & Mary is one of my alma maters Your turn.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

"If you could get me a drink, of water since my lips are chapped and fadded."


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Cancer by My Chemical Romance?


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

U gotz it


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Yahoooooo!

"I stood while you slept, and whispered my goodbyes, and slipped away, beneath a moonless sky"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Beneath A Moonless Sky" from "Love Never Dies" (Andrew Lloyd Webber)


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Roxy got it!


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

"I cant do what ten people tell me to do, So I guess I remain the same..."


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

It would be Roxy who goes next.


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Ohhhh. Okey dokey.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

No harm done - we all do it at least once here And I believe those are lyrics to "Sitting on the Dock of the Bay" - Otis Redding

Easy one now:

"In another dimension, with voyeuristic intention, well secluded, I see all."


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Time Warp- Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeppers - your turn, Sterch


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Awesome. And the only reason i knew that is because i had just watched that a few weeks ago. 
Difficult one, maybe?

"Eating snowflakes with plastic forks, And a paper plate, of course. You think of everything"


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

I know it's by Modest mouse, I just can't remember what song


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah, your getting there :L


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Trailer Trash by Modest Mouse


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Correct, come down tooooo the Price Is Right! *All Bob Barker and such*
scareme, its your turn.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Well I did not say much
I just stood there watching
As that .45 told them goodbye


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

L.A. County, Lyle Lovett?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Yes, your turn


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

How years ago in days of old
When magic filled the air,
'Twas in the darkest depths of Mordor
I met a girl so fair.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

When I had morning sickness, and I heard this song it would make me physicaly sick. Ah, the good old days...

Something crawls from the slime
At the bottom of a dark Scottish lake
Another industrial ugly morning
The factory belches filth into the sky


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Synchronicity II - The Police


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Your turn!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Don't you know
That it ain't a crime
Don't you know
That it ain't a crime
If all the squares
And the junkmen
Think you're out of line


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gillian Welch "Whiskey Girl"


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

You got it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I tried to understand this
I thought that they were out of their minds
How could I be so foolish (How could I)
To not see I was the one behind


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Play that funky music, Wild Cherry?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Roxy told me I guessed correctly so:

I only smile in the dark
My only comfort is the night gone black
I didn't accidentally tell you that ...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I'm only happy when it rains by Garbage


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You are correct Pumpkin!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: ...you may look in vain for crosses
and you'll never see a one
but sometimes between the setting
and the rising of the sun...


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Marty Robbins - Ballad of the Alamo


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: (In the words of Pennywise the clown) Keee-rect! You sir are a Mr. Smarty-Pants with Sawtooth teeth! Well done! Your turn...


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

It was the dwarves that were given the task of digging the ditch
And laying the nag's carcass in the ground
While boss Bellini waved his smoking pistol around
saying "The nag is dead Meat"
"We can't afford to carry dead weight"
While the whole company standing about
Not making a sound
And turning to dwarves perched on the enclosure gate
The boss says "Bury this lump of crow bait"


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds, The Carny???


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

That would be correct P5!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hhhmmmm, let me think.....
...."I wish that the children could see
but I can't find them for the life of me"....


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Halloween Spooks


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: YES! I was trying to post just a few lyrics because I wanted to make it difficult. Glad to see that I was a success. What did that take? A minute and a half? :googly: Well done, sir!


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Haha, if i already have a list of songs to post here and Halloween Spooks was one of them.

This is how an angel dies
I blame it on my own sick pride
Blame it on my A.D.D. baby


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

AWOLNation - Sail


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

u got it sj


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

You're leagues across a room 
The lighting's so dim I hardly see 
You're talking and waiting for me 
You're getting much smaller as you speak


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Ocean" by Nina Nastasia


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

You got it Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh we will all fry together when we fry.
We'll be french fried potatoes by and by.
There will be no more misery
When the world is our rotisserie,
Yes, we will all fry together when we fry.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Tom Lehrer, We will all go together when we go


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Correct - your turn, babe


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Letting the children inside to drink beers
Razor blades hidden in 3 musketeers
Sounds from the basement of kids begging to be set free


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Oh, I LOVE this one! Stephen Lynch-Halloween, so funny!:googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You got it P5!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: "I'll be over at ten you tell me time and again,
But your late, I wait around and then..."


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Build me up Buttercup by the Temptations?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Ding, Ding, Ding! Except my version was by The Foundations, but you are correct on the song. Your turn Sterch!


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Lol. I alwayyys confuse the two. Ha.

"And we dont know, Just where our bones will rest. To dust I guess"


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

1979 - The Smashing Pumpkins.


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Correct! And little known fact: The greatest song ever made :jol: Sawtooth, Your turn.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

She’s a giant in the halls of hell
A famine in the land of milk and honey
Oh, she’s a fabulous dancer...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Sorry....I don't have the first clue.....


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

My bad, I just checked online and you can't find a reference to that particular song anywhere as far as lyrics go...at least I couldn't. So here is a new one:

Maybe sparrow you should wait
The hawks alight till' morning
You'll never pass beyond the gate
If you don't hear my warning


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Ha Ha! This one I know! Neko Case singing 'Maybe Sparrow'


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

You got it! Great song.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Yes, you are right...let's see...my turn....here goes.....

'...hey honey you could be my drug, 
you could be my new prescription
too much give me an overdose'


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Neon Trees - Everybody Talks


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Yes, you are correct-a-mundo! (Fonzie, anyone?) Your turn!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Listen to the band, they're playing just for me
Listen to the people paying just for me
All the applause, all the parades
And all the money I have made


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Randy Newman - Lonely at the Top


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Roxy has empowered me to tell you, you are correct Sawtooth.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

But when the sun breaks
To no more bullets in Battle Creek
Then will you make a grave
For I will be home then
I will be home then
I will be home then
I will be home then
Then


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Yankee Bayonet - The Decemberist?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Add an S to the end of the band's name and you got it Spooky1.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Goldfoot's machine creates another fiend so beautiful they make you kill


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Living Dead Girl - Rob Zombie


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You got it, Jack!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Where do the dreams of babies go
'Cause you know they're all so good
And they're also gone so fast
Keep all the guns at home
Help keep your momma safe
'Cause you know she pretty good too


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Rockets, by Cat Power


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

You got it P5!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I can be so mean when I wanna be,
I am capable of really anything,
I can cut you into pieces,
When my heart is, broken....


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Please Don't Leave - Pink


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: You're on FIRE! Right AGAIN! Your turn....


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Little piggy hollered in the middle of the night,
"Tell me now, mama, I wanna get it right-
What'll I be when I get big?"
"Hush," said his mama, "you're gonna be a pig."


NOTE: I won't be particular about the artist!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Tails and Trotters - Judy B. Goodenough


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

You guessed it Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And now my life has changed in oh so many ways,
My independence seems to vanish in the haze.
But every now and then I feel so insecure,
I know that I just need you like I've never done before


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Help - The Beatles


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Correct, honey - your turn


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ask yourself
Will I burn in Hell?
Then write it down
& cast it in the well


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Burn the Witch - Queens of the Stone Age (very fitting given the conversation!)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You got it, Jack


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Uhhmmm....errrrr....Sawtooth...your turn.....we're waiting.......


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Okay...well...I'm guessing here...maybe Sawtooth is trapped under something heavy...or he is ill...or he is just plain tired of this game...okay..I'm sending him a PM.....stand by game players....


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

...sorry, buried under puppy management!

Well you're my friend
(It's what you told me)
And can you see
(What's inside of me)
Many times
We've been out drinking
And many times
We've shared our thoughts
But did you ever, ever notice
The kind of thoughts I got


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Johnny Cash-I See A Darkness...love the man in black.....Ring Of Fire, The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face.....great songs....


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

You got it pumpkin! Was looking for Will Oldham, but Johnny's version is amazing as well!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Okay, here's an easy one:
"All's quiet on the front. Smokey room.
Boxer standing tall, peering through
Finding no one left to fight
What to do?
To the ring to the right point of view..."


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Boxer - Carbon Leaf


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: You are on fire Roxy! Yes! You Win again! Your turn, post a lyric.....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Behind the shelter in the middle of a roundabout
A pretty nurse is selling poppies from a tray
And though she feels as if she's in a play
She is anyway


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Penny Lane - Beatles


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Correct, my dear - your turn


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I get down on my knees and pray
For the heroes of the day
And no comfort I can find
For the loved ones left behind


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

New New York - The Cranberries


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You got it


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Oleanders growing outside her door
Soon they're gonna be in bloom
Up in Annandale
I can't stand her
Doing what she did before
Living like a gypsy queen
In a fairy tale


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

My Old School ( Steely Dan)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your turn, my dear


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Go out to the parking lot
And you get in your car and you drive real far
And you drive all night and then you see a light
And it comes right down and lands on the ground
And out comes a man from Mars
And you try to run but he's got a gun
And he shoots you dead and he eats your head


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Rapture - Blondie


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You got it Jack


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

I thought of my friends who had died of exposure
And I remembered other ones who had died from the lack of it


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: _Darker With the Day_~~Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

You got it Pumpkin!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I'm doing fine and the sun often shines
What are ya thinking?
I done bruised up my mind with this Thunderbird Wine
Baby I'm drinking.....


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

You know me - Robbie Williams


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Yep! Yeah you! Your turn Sawtooth!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Got on the bus half drunk again
The driver glared at me
Met up with you in Inglis
Thumbed a ride to Cedar Key
If we never make it back to California
I want you to know I love you
But my love is like a dark cloud full of rain
That's always right there up above you
Hey!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: _See America Right_~~The Mountain Goats


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

You're up Pumpkin!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: On the upside of a downward spiral
My love for you went viral
And I loved you every mile you drove away
But now here you are again
So let's skip the "how you been"And 
get down to the "more than friends" at last


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Drive By - Train


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Yes sir Mr. Sawtooth! Your turn, batter up!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

They shot the tiger on his chain
In a field behind the cages
He walked in circles til he was crazy
And he lived that way forever
And he lived that way forever
Just as long as he could remember
If he'd wanted to remember


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: _The Tigers Have Spoken_~~Neko Case


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Sorry folks...I've given up on Sawtooth, so I am saying this in my best Sawtooth Jack voice, "Wow Punkin (I don't know why he calls me that) you are correct!!!! Your turn"

.... Okay, here goes everyone....

"Ghosts from your past going jump out at me
Lurking in the shadows with their lipgloss smiles 
But I don't care, cause right now you're mine..."


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

You were correct! Sorry for not paying attention, and you had my voice down perfectly! 

Ours - Taylor Swift


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Ha ha! Yes Sawtooth...you are correct, your turn kind sir!!! (comes from years of playing with imaginary friends...I can do all kinds of voices....)
Do you ever get the feeling this thread should be called the Sawtooth and Punkin Show, with a little Roxy and Spooky1 sprinkled in for fun?....just a thought....


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

It does feel that way...not like there's a fence up around this thread!

We watched the pieces of mile make a difference 
and looked in mirrors behind at our distance.
Our exit crept up sly like a heart attack.
You're bouncing off my eyes don't look straight back,
don't look straight back, look away.
Goodbye highway.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: _Goodbye Highway_~~Now It's Overheard


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

You got it Punkin!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

*Someone NEW???*

:jol: Okay Forum People...I refuse to keep hogging this thread...(it is not like Sawtooth and I aren't having a great time...but I feel like the guy in Monopoly with the top hat and the monocle) I am going to turn my turn over to the next smart person who can come up with some lyrics.....come on people.....Anyone? Anyone at all???


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

I met you on somebody's island 
You thought you had known me before 
I brought you a crate of papaya 
Then waited all night by your door


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Jungle Love - Steve Miller


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Si Señor


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

I will twine and will mingle my raven black hair
With the roses so red and the lilies so fair
And the mirtles so bright with the emerald dew
The pale and the leader and eyes look like blue


Alternate Lyrics (I've heard it several ways)

I will twine mid the ringlets of my raven black hair


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey, wasn't it my turn?

Wildwood Flower - June Carter Cash?


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

It was, and you're right.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Evil Andrew said:


> It was, and you're right.


:jol:Ha ha...go ahead Spooky1!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I come to and my brother was there
And he said, 'What's wrong with your eyes?'
I said, 'I don't know, I was chewing on a weed'
He said, 'Let me give it a try'
We spent the rest of that day and most of that night
Trying to find my brother, Bill
Caught up with him 'bout six o'clock the next mornin'
Naked, swinging on the windmill


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Ha , a play on Wildwood Flower

Jim Stafford - Wildwood Weed ?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You got it Andrew.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Away from Mississippi's vale,
With my ol' hat there for a sail,
I crossed upon a cotton bale,
(chorus)
I landed on the far sand bank,
I sat upon the hollow plank,
And there I made the banjo twank


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Rose of Alabama?


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Yep !


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

What about Chernobyl?
What about radiation?
We don't know, we don't know

What about deprivation?
Gluttony, the human nation?
We don't know, we don't know
For me love is all, for me love is all


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Time is Ticking Out - The Cranberries


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You got it, Jack


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Time has told me
You came with the dawn
A soul with no footprint
A rose with no thorn
Your tears they tell me
There’s really no way
Of ending your troubles
With things you can say


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Time has told me by Nick Drake


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

That would be correct!


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

We are the thing of shapes to come
Your freedom's not free and dumb
This Depression is Great
The Deformation Age, they know my name
Waltzing to scum and base and
Married to the pain


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Mobscene - Marilyn Manson


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

You got it undead


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Suddenly I realize I see it all through real eyes
These crimson spots are dripping from my hand
And oh it makes me feel like a man


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:The Awakening ~~Alice Cooper


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Correct Pumpkin5 .

Your turn .


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thank you!
Scars are souveniers you never lose,
The past is never far
And did you lose yourself somewhere out there,
Did you get to be a star.......


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Name - The Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:You are so 100% right Sawtooth! Your turn!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Says James, in my opinion, there's nothing in this world
Beats a 52 Vincent and a red headed girl
Now Nortons and Indians and Greeveses won't do
They don't have a soul like a Vincent 52
He reached for her hand and he slipped her the keys
He said I've got no further use for these
I see angels on Ariels in leather and chrome
Swooping down from heaven to carry me home
And he gave her one last kiss and died
And he gave her his Vincent to ride


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

1952 Vincent Black Lightning by Richard Thompson


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

You got it Spooky!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

With a four-barrel carb and a dual exhaust,
with 4-11 gears you can really get lost.
Got safety tubes but I ain't scared,
the brakes are good, tires fair.

Pulled outta San Pedro late one night,
the moon 'n' the stars was shinin' bright.
We was drivin' up Grapevine hill,
passin' cars like they was standin' still.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

He said, son, you're
Gonna drive me to drinking
If you don't quit driving
That *Hot Rod Lincoln*


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You got it Andrew. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

The more I learn to care for you, the more we drift apart
Why cant I free your doubtful mind and melt your.........


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Cold, Cold Heart
Hank Williams


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Yep !


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Lost my heart, but what of it
He is cold I agree
He can laugh, but I love it
Although the laughs on me


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bewitched, Bothered, and Bewildered - as sung by Ella Fitzgerald (and many others)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Winner, my favorite by Dinah Washington


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cleveland, city of light, city of magic
Cleveland, city of light, you're calling me
Cleveland, even now I can remember
'Cause the Cuyahoga River goes smokin' through my dreams


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Burn On - Randy Newman


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Correct!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

First in my class here at M.I.T.
Got skills, I'm a Champion of D&D
MC Escher that's my favorite MC
Keep your 40
I'll just have an Earl Grey tea
My rims never spin to the contrary
You'll find they're quite stationary
All of my action figures are cherry
Steven Hawking's in my library


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

White and Nerdy - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You got it Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man means nothing, he means less to me
Than the lowliest cactus flower
Or the humblest Yucca tree
He chases round this desert
'Cause he thinks that's where I'll be


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Randy Newman - Gods Song?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You got it, babe


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

And said "Now watch him Folks cause he's a
thoroughly dangerous man!"

He's a undercover agent for the FBI
And he's been sent down here to infiltrate the Ku Klux Klan!"

He was still bent over holdin on to his knee
But everybody else was looking and listening to me
And I laid it on thicker and heavier as I went

I said, "Would you believe this man has gone as far
As tearing Wallace stickers off the bumpers of cars.
And he voted for George McGovern for President."


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Charlie Daniels Band - Uneasy Riders? (not sure of the title...)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Correct

You're up MrGrimm


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your turn MrGrimm


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Let's jumpstart this thread:


All the hippodromes that lie concealed in mud
Hunt the metronomes that live in swamp and flood
Then the kodachromes run out and drink their blood, poor ginks 
While velocipedes among the weeds will scare you
And the menopause with hungry jaws ensnares you 
Frenzied adenoids infest the hills and slopes
Everyone avoids the deadly stethoscopes


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

On the Amazon by Don McLean ?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Roxy says you got it EA.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

I make it half past six, you come at seven
Always trying to keep me hanging 'round


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

"Who Needs You"? from Queen?


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Yep !


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Sweeet!

*Stood alone on a mountain top*
*starin' out at the great divide*
*I could go east, I could go west*
*It was all up to me to decide*

*Just then I saw a young hawk flyin'*
*and my soul began to rise*
*And pretty soon*
*My heart was singin'*

Gotta guess? This might be too easy.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Roll Me Away - Bob Seger and Silver Bullet Band


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

You got it! Your turn.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Copchick ,

"Follow Victor to the sacred place,
This ain't a dream, I can't escape,
Molars and fangs, the clicking of bones,
Spirits moaning among the tombstones,
And the night, when the moon is bright,
Someone cries, something ain't right."


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jolet Semetary by the Ramones. (resurrecting this game....what happened to it???)


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jolet Semetary by the Ramones. (resurrecting this game....what happened to it???)


If you are correct, then it is your turn...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks Lambchop.....I'm on it....so glad this thread/game is back active...some of my best posts were with you lyric peeps....
Okay...back to reality....

I was the shoulder you leaned on
You made me feel like the next James Bond
Double O seven, oh hell, you were heaven to me
 Guess, guess, guess....


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Train, You already know lyrics.

Try this....

So baby please, get on your knees
There are no bills, there are no fees
Baby, I know what your problem is
The first step of the cure is a kiss


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Is it Dr. Love by Kiss?


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Indeed...carry on..


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Lambchop, you know what I dig about you? (other than you are slightly pink and grilled to perfection?) Is how you come in, and call rights, right and wrongs, and wrong. You are like the unofficial police of the lyric thread...
But since you said go...I'm GOING...
"He came into your apartment
He left the bloodstains on the carpet
Then you ran into the bedroom
You were struck down
It was your doom"


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

I think I know this one

Smooth Criminal by Michael Jackson??

Am I right Lambchop?


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Hmm....I'm not familiar with that lyric.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:You are correct Kauldron! (I was going with Alien Antfarm's version, but I guess Michael was the first.) Your turn!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

I like Alien Ant Farm's version too. Ok, I think I have a good one, here goes...

In the middle of a railroad track
I looked round
And I knew there was no turning back
My mind raced
And I thought what could I do
And I knew
There was no help, no help from you


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

You've been....Thunderstruck!!!! AC/DC.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

You got it! One of my favorites!!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

I love that song too...

Evil thoughts and evil doings
Cold, alone; you hang in ruins
Thought that you'd escape the reaper
You can't escape the master keeper


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Ozzy and Suicide Solutions!
He can be so mercurial....one minute out in left field, the next like your next door neighbor.:googly:


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes indeed Pumpkin5.
Your next...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Sorry it took me so long to respond...must have been on an extended coffee break.....

:jol:"And when the world gets sharp and tries to cut you down to size....
And makes you feel like giving in
Oh, I will stay...."


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Parachute by Train?

I have no idea why I know this...


----------

